# Why does the immigration office not pick up my phone call?



## lora04 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am having trouble booking a yellow slip appointment. I work from the times the immigration office in Limassol is open so going there to book an appointment is unfortunately not an option for me. Whenever I try to call up the phone just rings out and then hangs up!
Anyone else having the same problem? any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

lora04 said:


> I am having trouble booking a yellow slip appointment. I work from the times the immigration office in Limassol is open so going there to book an appointment is unfortunately not an option for me. Whenever I try to call up the phone just rings out and then hangs up!
> Anyone else having the same problem? any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> thanks!


They are hard to get. And it is a good idea to go there to book the meeting, because then you will get a list of documents you need. You can send someone else to book the meeting and get the list


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Paphos normally answer during working hours. I can't speak for Limassol though.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

In order to get an appointment the passport has to be presented. You are working? then the legality of that might come into question?

Not trying to upset the applecart

I would think that the answer would be to use an agent if you cannot get there.

Good luck


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

You'll need the EU employment sheet which will tell you what documents you need to get the slip. It doesn't tell you where to get them though. I've still got mine but it may have changed in the last 6 months. 

You could take a day off work, make the appointment, get the sheet and then get some of the tasks done on that day. You'll need to go to the the social insurance office and probably the tax office and apostile etc....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> In order to get an appointment the passport has to be presented. You are working? then the legality of that might come into question?
> 
> Not trying to upset the applecart
> 
> ...


Using an agent is jst a waste of money. You still need to get the documentation yourself and go there for the meeting


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Using an agent is jst a waste of money. You still need to get the documentation yourself and go there for the meeting


I agree that they are expensive. However the person seems not to be able to get an appointment and to get an appointment the PASSPORT has to be presented, hence my reasoning to use an agent to get the appointment.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> I agree that they are expensive. However the person seems not to be able to get an appointment and to get an appointment the PASSPORT has to be presented, hence my reasoning to use an agent to get the appointment.


So you mean that you give the passport to an agent and they get the appointment? Zou probably lose less taking a day off


----------

